# [OS 10.5] Gmail drive pour mon Macbook ?



## bivouak (10 Février 2009)

Salut à tous !

J'ai fait mon switch il y a peu, et viens de se poser à moi le problème du gmail drive.
Sur mon Windows, c'était un disque dur monté et connecté à mon espace gmail.

Mais est ce que ça existe sur Mac ?
Je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse chez Google, c'est peut être que ça n'existe pas.

Etes-vous au courant ?



Merci d'avance !


----------



## marctiger (10 Février 2009)

bivouak a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> J'ai fait mon switch il y a peu, et viens de se poser à moi le problème du gmail drive.
> Sur mon Windows, c'était un disque dur monté et connecté à mon espace gmail.
> ...



Ce ne serait pas de gDisk ton tu veux parler ?

http://gdisk.sourceforge.net/

PS : bienvenue sur MacGé, il n'est pas trop tard, et bravo pour ton Switch.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2009)

attention gdisk est capricieux
( j'ai perdu des fichiers avec ca, pendant un soit disant transfert ca a detruit...l'original et pas fait le transfert)

et il existe plein d'option  qui sont de vraies zones de stockage 
(ce que gmail n'est pas)
certaines gratuites
( les offres entre 1 G et 10 G gratuits abondent)

A noter 
 Google va  sortir son propre disque virtuel pour tous comptes google
( il y a plein d'indices que c'est en élaboration  avancée et pour bientôt)


----------



## marctiger (10 Février 2009)

Hum.. bon à savoir, je l'ai utilisé très peu tout au début, je dois encore y avoir quelques petits tucs sans importance, mais en plus c'était sous Os 9.... Mathusalem quoi.
Qui plus-est j'ai MobileMe et d'autres solutions comme tu dis.


Note du modo : Les solutions de stockage "en ligne", par définition, ça relève d'Internet et réseau, pas d'Applications ! On y va.


----------



## bivouak (24 Février 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas de gDisk ton tu veux parler ?
> 
> http://gdisk.sourceforge.net/
> 
> PS : bienvenue sur MacGé, il n'est pas trop tard, et bravo pour ton Switch.




Merci !

Je viens d'essayer le lien, et il ne fonctionne pas sur mon MAC.
Enfin, il veut créer des labels et se ferme. Cercle vicieux.

En tout cas merci pour les réponses, je vais attendre un peu alors.

ps : Je suis complètement satisfait de mon switch.
Si ma boite n'imposait pas Windows, je n'aurais pas de partition Bootcamp.


----------



## marctiger (24 Février 2009)

bivouak a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> Je viens d'essayer le lien, et il ne fonctionne pas sur mon MAC.
> Enfin, il veut créer des labels et se ferme. Cercle vicieux.
> ...



Essayes le téléchargement direct :

*http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gdisk/gDisk-0.6.1.dmg?download*


----------



## bivouak (25 Février 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Essayes le téléchargement direct :
> 
> *http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gdisk/gDisk-0.6.1.dmg?download*




Idem, le problème ne vient pas du DL mais du lancement de l'application.

C'est pas grave, je n'en ai pas super besoin.
Merci quand même !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2009)

te bile pas 
en archive tu verras des fils qui évoquent le projet google-gmail qui s'avance:un authentique  disque virtuel officiel gmail

les traces du truc en état avancé  abondent , ca ne devrait plus tarder


----------



## LaurentR (25 Février 2009)

En attendant, il y a des solutions comme Dropbox (http://www.getdropbox.com) qui proposent 2 Go de stockage gratuit et qui est très bien intégré au finder


----------



## schwebb (26 Février 2009)

LaurentR a dit:


> En attendant, il y a des solutions comme Dropbox (http://www.getdropbox.com) qui proposent 2 Go de stockage gratuit et qui est très bien intégré au finder



Yes, DropBox est un très bon logiciel.

Juste un petit problème, attention à la désinstallation: quand on a mis à la corbeille l'application (selon les instructions du développeur), celle-ci devient inaccessible: plus moyen de l'ouvrir, faut la vider à l'aveugle. J'ai observé exactement le même comportement sur mes deux Mac (iMac blanc mi 2007, MacBook blanc début 2007, les deux sous Leopard).

Donc, avant de jeter, s'assurer qu'on pourra vider sa corbeille à l'aveugle sans risque.

De plus, le développeur donne comme consignes de désinstallation "jeter l'application à la corbeille", mais il oublie ou néglige le dossier DropBox qui s'est créé dans le Finder, et qu'il faut détruire aussi.


----------

